# Wow they were finally right.



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well the forecasters were right for a change. Here is a pic from out the front door. Forgot the camera this morning:angry:. I'll get some more pics later since it still Snowing here like crazy. They are calling for 1-8" today and up to 18" by Friday afternoon here in the Heart of the Snowbelt.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well that sure is pretty stuff there have fun and be careful.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I wish we'd get some real snow here in NJ, not just these 1/2" teasers!:crying:


----------



## matts lawn care (Dec 24, 2006)

Get ready for another 1/2 in or less. Thats what there calling for tonight in MD


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

F259
Hey thats look like alot of work you need help  Just kidding It would take us five hours to get there. Good to see that Ohio is getting SNOW on somewhere.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sure come on up*

We got alot of the white gold last night and today. I got 12" here in Madison and just 15-20 minutes east got 14". I just got back in from plowing. Went out at 4 this morning and came back in around 7:30 and then went back out at 10 and cleaned up some and hit some for the first time today. Then back out at 2 and now just getting in.Steve payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Man Steve, sounds like you are having fun. About time you got some good plowing in.payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*It sure is*

I just got in again had 3 phone call outs after I was already in for the night. Oh well I guess take it while its here.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

f250man,
Do ya need some help? We're just sitting here doing nothing. Got my truck with 7' 6" / 9' 2" / 11' 6" widths available on front of a diesel 1 ton, and my sub isn't doin anything either, he's got a 6' 8" on a 1/2 ton. Call me if ya need help, my mobile: 812-371-6069
Thanks
Eric


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sparta, NJ got 1" thursday morning. That is the most that this town has seen this year sad I know. But at a one inch trigger that was so much fun wish I took pics but had to be in college at 925 that morning. That was such a beautiful sight everything had a very good one inch coating.:bluebounc payup


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

2" here, everybody was freaking out...lol


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

PORTER 05;359253 said:


> 2" here, everybody was freaking out...lol


Where I don't see any snow?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

PORTER 05;359253 said:


> 2" here, everybody was freaking out...lol


yeah we got just under that and youd of thought it was declared a disaster zone but still i wont lie i was pumped up about it too and all 4 trucks were scraping before we salted twice heck it was only 14 degrees here


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Eric I'll give you a call if we get some more white gold.I just got in from plowing out since noon and I am sure wipped. Went out at 4 and stopped at 8. Went to work and came home and started at noon again.payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we got 6 more inches at 2" per hour last night. I didn't think it was going to quit.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep we got a ton here too. Been out all nite plowing and even subbed for my buddy cause his guys were behindpayup And to top it off I picked up another account that is big commercialpayup Their plowguy has been doing substandard work or just not showing up at all. Sucks cause it is almost febuary, but who cares it is good cash in my pocketpayup


----------

